# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Julio'09: Pepe Carrol

## Ritxi

Ya tenemos a un nuevo personaje para este Julio, desde el equipo de Moderación hacia ya tiempo que teniamos pensado hacerle un homenaje y hemos pensado que esta puede ser una buena forma. 
Como siempre os cuelgo la información que aparece en la Wikipedia y es trabajo vuestro el ampliarla  :Smile1: 


*PEPE CARROL-*

José Arsenio Franco Larraz, conocido artísticamente como Pepe Carroll, fue un mago y presentador de televisión. Nació en Calatayud (Zaragoza) en 1958 y murió en Zaragoza el 5 de enero de 2004 de un infarto de miocardio.
Su nombre artístico está tomado del seudónimo del escritor británico Lewis Carroll, autor de _Alicia en el país de las maravillas_.

Biografía 

Realizó estudios de Ingeniería industrial, profesión que nunca ejerció. Inició su aprendizaje como mago en la Escuela de Magia de Zaragoza, obteniendo diversos premios nacionales e internacionales de magia. Escribió dos libros sobre la materia Cincuenta y dos amantes, vol.1 y 2 y varios artículos en la Escuela Mágica de Madrid y actuó, entre otros sitios, en Las Vegas, diversos países europeos e Hispanoamérica. Se inició como Manipulador y más tarde se centraría en la 'magia de cerca' y salón con juegos de manos y con baraja de cartas, siguiendo la filosofía estructuralista de la Escuela Mágica de Madrid junto con otros ilusionistas como Juan Tamariz, Camilo Vázquez, Juan Antón, Arturo de Ascanio, Doctor Varela, etc. Pepe Carroll murió en Zaragoza el 5 de enero de 2004 a los 46 años.

En televisión 

Su popularidad llegó en la década de 1990 cuando comenzó a intervenir y presentar programas de televisión para Antena 3. El más importante fue _Genio y Figura_ (1994), espacio que descubrió, asimismo, humoristas como Chiquito de la Calzada o Paz Padilla. También presentó _A quién se le ocurre_ (1995) y colaboró con Concha Velasco en _Sorpresa, sorpresa_.
En su etapa en Telecinco, presentó los programas _Vaya nochecita_ (1995) y _Aquí no hay quien duerma_ (1995-1996), siguiendo el que se convirtió en su esquema habitual: magia, humor y personajes en el escenario.Participo en los programas de Juan Tamariz Magia Potagia 1987 y Luna de Verano 1990,además de pequeñas apariciones en Por Arte de Magia 1982.
Después de esto, volvió a trabajar en teatro y salas de fiestas.

Premios 

En 1982 ganó el segundo premio en la categoría de Cartomagia del XV Campeonato Mundial de Magia de la FISM celebrado en Laussane.
En 1988 ganó el primer premio en la categoría de Cartomagia del XVII Campeonato Mundial de Magia de la FISM celebrado en La Haya.
En 1994 se le entregó el Premio TP de Oro al Mejor Presentador por _Genio y Figura_

----------


## Ritxi

Un enlace con videos suyos del Youtube:


Rutina de dados, Gaylord Ravenal:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uabhWraqtxg


Los caníbales:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fvxpq...om=PL&index=66

Joyas de la Magia-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjcpm...eature=related

Suit apparition-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0M0V5be1Ls

Todas Iguales-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVmAIc5soZw

Manipulación de cartas-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQjpN2vcpJs

Guillotina-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRymDPgpH-s

Incauto tramposo-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj28EzxiG_0

----------


## t.barrie

El País de las Maravillas. Me gusta el nombre. 

Pero, ¿acaso existe ese país? ¡pues claro que sí! Lo que pasa es que no está al alcance de todos. A este país solo se accede a través de la imaginación. Sí, la imaginación, esa dama que viste de colores a la que tan a menudo se le tiene tanto miedo.

El País de las maravillas es un país diferente, donde no existen las contradicciones, donde todo es posible, donde nada parece real. Es un país lleno de sueños y fantasía. Lleno de magia. 

Me gusta pensar que ese país existe, que puedo viajar a él de la mano de mi amiga imaginación, y... ¿ porqué no? A través de una madriguera persiguiendo a un conejo blanco, o a través de un espejo.

Seguro que a José Arsenio le gustaba ese país. ¿Pero qué? ¿qué quién era José Arsenio? Ah...ya, era más conocido como Pepe Carroll. Un magnífico humorista, un gran artista y un excelente mago, uno de los mejores.

José Arsenio utilizaba el nombre de Pepe Carroll . Recordad que Lewis Carroll es el autor de Alicia en el País de las Maravillas. Si, ese país, ¿recuerdas?.

El caso es, que Pepe Carroll tomó este nombre como recuerdo del escritor del cuento que tanto le gustaba. Del creador de ese mundo, del País de las maravillas. Pero no se conformó solo con eso. Consiguió acercar ese mundo a la gente que le rodeaba. Gracias a su MAGIA (y si, escribo MAGIA con mayúsculas) consiguió mostrar ese mundo de fantasía a través de sus juegos, y hizo disfrutar al público con lo que mejor sabía hacer, ilusionar.

José Arsenio, antes de ser Pepe Carroll terminó sus estudios de ingeniería industrial pero nunca llegó a ejercer esa profesión. Su vida estuvo ligada al mundo del espectáculo, al mundo de la televisión, al del teatro. Y al de la magia.

Puede que en este último fuese menos conocido, pero era en el que mejor se manejaba. En el que más disfrutaba. Consiguió un gran reconocimiento siéndole otorgados diversos premios. En 1982 ,segundo premio en la categoría de cartomagia del campeonato de magia de la FISM celebrado en Laussane. Y en el del 1988
se llevo para casa el primer premio de esa misma categoría. 


“Siempre que pienso en él , me cabreo”, comentaba hace un tiempo un compañero. Este compañero tuvo la suerte de conocerle. Su cabreo está justificado. Pepe Carroll murió demasiado pronto.

Pero le dio tiempo a ofrecer mucho. Hoy en día es un referente, un modelo a seguir. Sigue siendo un maestro para todos aquellos que amamos la magia. Para todos aquellos que ,algunas veces , nos escapamos a ese país de sueños y fantasía, al País de las Maravillas.

El País de las maravillas. Me gusta el nombre.

----------


## Jimmy MX

Muy buena la informacion sobre este maestro de la magia, que aunque se haya ido, su magia siempre perdurara.

Pero hombre se han olvidado de uno de los mejores juegos de Pepe Carroll y el favorito de muchos, probablemente una de las mejores versiones de Wild Cards jamas creadas

El incauto tramposo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj28EzxiG_0


P.D.- Jimmy, lo añado también a la lista

----------


## goncho19

Aquí con los aros chinos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U1osFzVPkw
Y otra rutina que le caracterizaba era el Pousha d pousha:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AECrG8LPxRs

Decir también que en el número 15 de la revista de la Dama se rinde homenaje a Pepe Carrol

----------


## t.barrie

Transcripción libre de una parte del artículo "la presentación" 




LA PRESENTACIÓN (PARTE 1)

I - DOS PRINCIPIOS

Toda obra artística debe cumplir con unas normas y unos principios fundamentales. Estos conceptos básicos van a utilizarse constantemente a la hora de dotar de presentación a un simple “truco”.

Vamos a citar a varios autores, pero nos centraremos en R.C. Sánchez, en su obra “El montaje cinematográfico,el arte en movimiento”.

Vamos pues a hablar de dos de esos principios:

A)Unidad
Este es el primer principio fundamental de toda obra artística.
Según R.C Sánchez, se trata del principio más elemental y más necesario, y al mismo tiempo el más difícil de construir. La unidad abarca varios niveles ya que exige,domina y organiza a todos los elementos de la obra.
Se refiere al todo cerrado y completo que debe ser una obra, y también se refiere al carácter ,a la finalidad, al rasgo repetido y familiar con que cada elemento aparece ordenado dentro de un plan, contribuyendo a la expresión de un orden que nace y se manifiesta prgresivamente. 
Se puede considerar la unidad como una cualidadque obliga a que todos los elementos de una obra artística tiendan sin disgresiones ni interferencia a un fin común, propósito de esa obra.

B)Variedad.
R.C. Sánchez insiste en que hay que evitar la monotonía. La variedad es un recurso que nos permite evitar la monotonía de lo repetitivo.
La variedad utiliza una serie de procedimientos:
-desarrollo progresivo, ascensión del interés a lo largo de la obra. Tenemos cuatro partes de todo plan dramático,la presentación, el desarrollo, la culminación, y el desenlace.
-contraste, este elemento es distinto al tema principal, y debido a esta diferenciación,lo refuerza.

Aristóteles dice: “La fábula es una historia elaborada de tal formaque una acción parece provocar la siguiente, todas las cuales tratan de causar en el público temor y compasión, lográndose así la catarsis.”

López de vega nos insiste en la importancia de la variedad para una obra. Por ejemplo la mezcla entre lo trágico y lo cómico.

Objetivos principales de las películas de Hitchcock: “Retener la atención cueste lo que cueste, crear y luego preservar la emoción al fin de mantener la tensión “
Según Alfred, el suspense es el medio más poderoso para mantener la atención del espectador.

Los procedimientos para obtener la VARIEDAD hacen la obra más cautivadora. No atentan contra la unidad, sinó que aligeran y renuevan. Gracias a la variedad los elementos integrantes de una obra quedan presentados de distintas formas.


II- CLASIFICACIÓN


El siguiente esquema trata de ordenar y definir los distintos aspectos y elementos del acto mágico:


Acto mágico:
1 Actores
2 Efectos
-cobertura(timming, misdirection .técnica, composición)
-Presentación
-Tema(estructura externa)
-Realización
-Escenografía (vestuario, decoración, luz, sonido)
3Espacio escénico.



Analicemos ahora uno por uno cada elemento:
*Actor*: Persona encargada de interpretar un papel en el que es capaz de realizar sucesos que desafían las leyes físicas.
*Espacio escénico* :aquí es donde se desarrolla la acción.
*Efecto*: Suceso que mediante métodos aparentemente naturales desafía la leyes naturales.

Estos tres conceptos, son igualmente imprescindibles, pero vamos a centararnos en el segundo. El efecto. Para eso pasaremos a hablar de los conceptos de cobertura y presentación.

_Cobertura_. Oculta el secreto, su finalidad es el misterio,se pretende conseguir el asombro.
La misdirection,,la técnica,el timing, todo esto són elementos de la cobertura.
Aquí vuelve a cobrar protagonismo debido a la importancia de a través de la diversidad de medio se puede conseguir un mismo efecto (diversos pases de ambiciosa, diversos pases para “moneda a través de lamesa”...)

_Presentación_. Tiene como finalidad cautivar.
Envuelve el efecto,resalta la fuerza mágica. Antes de la presentacióm hay que considerar la cobertura (ésta es esencial),pero si se le añade a ésta una presentación se consigue una obra de arte.
La presentación es el todo externo, la envoltura. Es la charla, el orden con que hacemos los juegos, los gags, la voz, los gestos, la música.
El espectador ha de contemplar con agradoe interés el misterio que se le ofrece, ha de participar, ha de divertirse, emocionarse, y ha de soñar. Todo esto es posible gracias a la presentación.

Los elementos que constituyen la presentación son: el tema, la realización y la escenografía.

_Tema_. – Fundamental. Es el responsable de que se cumpla el principio de unidad. Dota al acto mágico de una de una estructura, de una configuración.

_Realización_. –Abarca todo lo relacionado a como el actor va a mostrar a su público los efectos mágicos. La interpretación y el estilo va a depender del personaje a interpretar.

_Escenografía_. –es el marco físico, el que proporciona el ambiente necesario para transmitir las sensaciones.
Elementos escenográficos: decorado, vestuario, iluminación, sonido. Estos elemento interrelacionan entre si con tal de conseguir LA UNIDAD.

Y dentro de la presentación..¿qué caminos sigue la VARIEDAD? Muchos, depende del juego de la escenografía, de la realización. Y sobre todo del tema y de su estructura.



(continuará) .

----------


## t.barrie

SUIT APARITTION

Que decir del Suit aparittion, es una de las joyas de la corona, una obra de arte de nuestro querido Pepe Carroll. He querido dejar aquí el enlace a un post donde se habla de este juego. De lo mejorcito del foro.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...uit+aparittion

----------


## t.barrie

LA PRESENTACIÓN (CONTINUACIÓN))

III EL TEMA.

Podemos considerar simplemente “la magia” como tema de una actuación. Cualquier actuación que se realice de magia se diferenciará de otra manifestación artística en cuanto que ese actuación es...”de magia”.

Pero vamos a precisar un poco más y a hablar del tema dentro de una actuación que de por si ya es “de magia”.
Como posibles ejemplos de temas, podríamos poner: Los mancos(Antón y Tamariz) Acto de dados de camilo, Los caníbales...

Los espectadores recuerdan y diferencian estos actos no solo por los efectos, sinó por la envoltura,los objetos usados, las ideas y sensaciones que transmiten, por la historia, por el personaje.... Es decir, por el TEMA:

Se pretende dotar a la actuación de una estructura adicional con la intención de hacer un conjunto más compacto y armonioso. Se ha de tener en cuenta que se cumplan los principios fundamentales de cualquier obra artística, es decir, la unidad y la variedad. Pues bien esto es posible al tratar que una serie de efectos, pasen a ser un acto con “tema”.

Según su etructura a fuerza agrupadora de su “tema”, los actos mágicos se podrían evaluar o clasificar. Según que el tema determina:

1-Los objetos y elementos que el actor usa.
2-El personaje que el actor interpreta.
3-Forma que realiza los efectos mágicos.
4-Charla,historia, argumento... que se narre.

Cuantos más de estos apartados abarque más fuerza tendrá el tema. Si se abarcan los cuatro puntos, llega la cohesión total,el drama. Llamaremos a este caso, “tema dramático”.

¿Por qué ganara la magia al añadirle un tema dramático?

1-Podemos crear una curva de interés paralela a la magia.
2-Podemos transmitir más sensaciones ( ¿ emociones?)
3-Podemos transmitir una ideas o formas de pensar.
4-Se dota al actor de un personaje definido.
5-Podemos construir y dar explicaciones lógicas. Porqué se hace cada cosa..

¿Por qué se reforzará la magia?

1-Apoyo a la cobertura.
2_podemos sacar mayor partido a juegos de menos fuerza mágica.
3- Podemos justificar la introducción de elementos, y movimientos.



Todos los grandes magos(Houdini,Kaps,Slydini) además de hacer magia de alta calidad tenían una personalidad muy marcada, eran unicos, diferentes. Nosotros podemos diferenciar nuestros actos, hacerlos únicos al teatralizar la magia.

Magia y drama son cosas distintas, han de ser perfectas en si mismas y apoyarse. Una revaloriza a la otra.

----------


## Iban

*¿Y a qué magos admira Juan Tamariz?*
A un argentino llamado René Lavard, que lo hace todo con una sola mano. Y es capaz de hacerlo mientras recita a Borges. Es un prodigio. Y a Pepe Carroll, que desgraciadamente falleció el pasado año. Era un gran mago. Y mejor amigo. Con él he compartido mucho. Hacíamos un skecth en que los dos competíamos como tahúres, todo muy teatralizado y con toques de comedia. Era increíble.

(Extraído de una entrevista a Tamariz en 2005 realizada por Tali Carreto).


Pepe Carroll no es mago de mi devoción, demasiado agresivo en escena con el público, y sin embargo observo conn sorpresa (sorpresa, en positivo) que es universalmente reverenciado. Con sólo un libro a sus espaldas (los 52 amantes), y de una complejidad técnica elevada, me pregunto la razón de esta admiración y respeto, y sigo investigando para poder salir de mi ignorancia.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Recuerdos de Pepe Carrol.

Conocí a Pepe en 1980 en el Congreso Nacional que se celebró en Tenerife.
Lo recuerdo perfectamente, era un chaval de 23 años, muy alto, flaco y con los pelos tirando a largos, con unas gafas muy grandes. Por la noche, terminados los actos diarios del Congreso, estaba en un salón del Hotel haciendo magia por la noche a los magos que asistentes. No era conocido por entonces, ensayaba el número que haría después en el concurso, y era su actualmente afamado “suit aparition”. 

De él, me llamaron la atención dos cualidades:

1º La enorme habilidad digital que presentaba y sus soltura y energía, muy por encima de los demás magos que se atrevían hacer magia en aquel salón.

2º El enorme parecido que tenía presentando y de gestos con Juan Tamariz, eso sí, mucho más fino. Y pensé, ¡qué lástima!, con lo bueno que es y copia a Tamariz.
En aquel Congreso, ganó el primer premio de cartomagia, y quedó segundo mi amigo Paco Rodas, al que también conocí allí.

Se presentó a concurso como José Larraz, pero allí todos le llamábamos Pepe Franco. Y así lo seguímos llamando durante muchos años más, aunque no recuerdo cuando se cambió el nombre a José Carroll.

Mi amistad con él empezó en las Jornadas del Escorial. Yo me hice íntimo de Tamariz, y Pepe y Juan eran uña y carne, así que nos reunimos numerosas veces. Por ese tiempo ya estaba trabajando para quitarse todo parecido con Juan.

Recuerdo sus nervios en la FISM de Laussane de 1982, ensayando una y otra vez su número de concurso en el que quedó 2º detrás de Daryl Martinez. ¡Qué calor pasamos en el congreso!, no iba el aire acondicionado y fue un verano de aúpa en Suiza. 

Por Junio de 1983, junto con Juan Escolano, Pepe Domínguez y Antonio Caetano organizamos unos encuentros mágicos en Cádiz y llevamos a Ferragut, Tamariz, Pepe Carroll (ya se llamaba así), René Lavand (poco visto en España por entonces) y otros. En la gala pública Pepe hizo sus rutinas clásicas: de aros chinos y el pañuelo que cambia de color con el FP. Ya se había quitado “el aire” Tamariciano.

Antes de la gala, estuvimos haciendo magia de cerca a los asistentes en unas mesas dispuestas en la entrada. Pepe no era popular aún, y la gente decía: ¡Vaya bueno que es con las cartas el de Calatayud! 

Y con esto contesto un poco a Iban. Nunca pasaba desapercibido, no era del montón. Cada vez que actuaba se notaba que era un gran artista y sobresalía del resto. Por entonces no hacía esas bromas con el público que a mucha gente le podían parecer pesadas, eso empezó en gran medida después del programa que lo hizo popular en tv (1994, Genio y Figura). Que curiosamente salía como presentador y los chistes de este estilo le funcionaron muy bien. Pero, anteriormente, no lo hacía. Este estilo incisivo tenía amantes y detractores, pero un artista no debe dejar indiferente. Si no, eres uno más. A mí, personalmente no me gustaba esa línea y se lo dije, pero él me comentó que al público le iba la marcha. Y era verdad, solo había que asistir a sus galas. Y tuvo una pléyade de imitadores de sus números y su estilo, que aún perduran.

Volviendo varios años atrás, no recuerdo cuantos, mi mayor contacto personal con Pepe Carroll fue cuando estuvo viviendo unos meses en Sevilla en casa de Juan Tamariz. Vivían a cinco minutos de mi casa andando. Y nos veíamos dos o tres veces a la semana. Eso sí que era una gozada, aprender directamente de estos dos monstruos. Estaba Juan preparando una serie de TV. Ensayaban los números, comentaban cosas, pulían técnicas de presentación… Y yo presente. Comentaban y perfeccionaban detalles de las rutinas de tahurismo… ¡Envidia que os doy!, ¡A que sí!

Estaba en pañales la rutina de la cabina espiritista, que se hicieron para presentarla entre los dos. He de reconocer que le comentaba a Juan y Pepe: eso es muy pesado, muy largo. De hecho, las primeras presentaciones que hicieron en un Pub de Sevilla quedaron muy flojas. Pero como todos los grandes artistas son perfeccionistas e incansables y lograron crear una obra maestra y muy divertida.

De aquellas reuniones gané mágicamente un imperio. Y mi coste… un bastón de Fantasio y un tiraje de desaparición de cigarrillos que le presté para un especial en tv y no me devolvió. En él hacían magia en la calle (fueron precursores del estilo, ahora popular). Me parece un precio muy barato.

Cuando Pepe se hizo muy popular, dejo de asistir al Escorial por motivos de trabajo, y lo veía poco, solo cuando venía por Sevilla, que aprovechábamos para tomar unas copas. 

Me queda el recuerdo un hombre con unos dedos agilísimos capaza de aprender una técnica difícil en muy poco tiempo, un enamorado de la magia que estudiaba los más 
mínimos detalles de sus juegos, que buscaba ser único y no se distraía con cosas que no le servían para mejorar sus números.

En definitiva, un amigo y un gran artista.

----------


## Iban

Una colección de DVDs con material, édito, e inédito.  :Smile1: 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=23435

----------


## pablo0o

ya se que llego con un poco bastante de retraso, pero las he leído y me han alegrado la tarde-noche y quería compartirlo con vosotros, espero que os gusten tanto o más que a mí

Está copiado de otro foro


                                                            El humor de Pepe Carroll
                                                                                           recopilado por Alberto Inquieto
Si algo caracterizó el modo de presentar magia de Pepe Carroll, además de la técnica exquisita y la inteligencia de sus construcciones, fue sin duda su especial sentido del humor. Si tenemos en cuenta además que Pepe actuó en televisión constantemente durante muchos años, comprenderemos además por qué sus gags más habituales se extendieron como la pólvora en la comunidad mágica de nuestro país, creando un tipo de charla cómica que fue la marca de fábrica de Carroll, de manera especial en sus últimos años televisivos.

Mucho se ha discutido sobre esto. Si en los inicios de este estilo los chistes y gags eran simplemente frases ingeniosas, más o menos inocentes, desde 1997 en adelante fueron derivando hacia la agresividad, llegando en muchas ocasiones a una ridiculización de dudoso gusto de los espectadores que ayudaban al mago en el escenario.

Es cierto que este tipo de bromas puede tener cabida en un contexto informal de máxima confianza, pero la mayor parte de las opiniones eran contrarias a su uso en actuaciones televisivas.

Además, se ha especulado mucho sobre la autoría de estos gags, llegándose a decir que eran bromas copiadas de magos y humoristas extranjeros. Esta cuestión tal vez no llegue nunca a ser aclarada, formando parte ya de la leyenda que Carroll nos deja, aunque probablemente la respuesta sea una posición intermedia: seguramente algunos de los chistes eran originales de Pepe, mientras que para otros encontró la inspiración en fuentes diversas.

En cualquier caso intentaremos recopilar aquí los más representativos, intentando evitar tal vez los más agresivos, para quedarnos con el recuerdo de los más ingeniosos, sutiles y divertidos, es decir, con los más representativos de la magia elegante y fina de Pepe Carroll.

Tampoco introduciremos cada una de las frases en su contexto, sino que nos limitaremos a transcribir el gag exclusivamente. Cada uno deberá imaginar la situación para darle sentido.

Si logramos que con las siguientes líneas te venga a la mente el recuerdo de Pepe junto con una sonrisa, habremos logrado nuestro objetivo.

Desde aquí queremos agradecer la ayuda de varios participantes del foro de La Dama inQuieta para recordar algunas de estas frases.



Frases célebres
Mueve tus pies, que el cuerpo te seguirá! 
Si esto sale bien, mi nombre es Pepe Carrol. Si no sale bien, mi nombre es Andrés Pérez. 
Por favor, puedes subir la mano un poco más hacia abajo? 
Yo lo hago igual, pero distinto... (con Tamariz en Tahuromagia). 
¡¡¡DIABLILLO!!! 
¡¡¡ESTAS TRIUNFANDO!!!! 
Vaaaaaya nochecita amigo… 
¿Se ve bien desde las butacas más baratas? 
Con movimientos zafios, toscos y groseros… (de nuevo en Tahuromagia). 
Esto es una generalización urbi et orbi (agárrate que sabe latín, contesta Tamariz). 
¡No te sugestiones!(tras el calambrazo de la silla de madera). 
No acepto aplausos por compasión... 
... ata la cuerda alrededor de, en torno a, o circunvalando mi cuello. 


Bromas varias
Esta es una cuerda como la que se puede encontrar en cualquier dormitorio... 
A un espectador que hablaba mucho: Tú en la playa te das crema en la lengua, verdad? 
Por una foto mía te dan dos de Bertín Osborne. 
De todas las personas que he conocido, tú eres… una de ellas. 
Te gustaría ver el juego más rápido del mundo? Te gustaría verlo otra vez? 
Yo ahora no fumo. Sí fumaba antes el típico cigarrillo después de hacer el amor, pero tuve que dejarlo porque eran dos paquetes diarios... 
Al grupo de chicas que le grita y piropea cuando se quita la chaqueta: "¿Algún grupo de la O.N.C.E?..." 


Para ligar...
Si te digo que eres muy guapa y muy simpática pensarás que quiero ligar contigo... Eres muy guapa y muy simpática! 
Me recuerdas mucho a mi sexta novia... es que sólo he tenido cinco... 
"¿Cómo estás?" "Bien." "No era una pregunta, era una afirmación!" 
Es una mujer mejor hecha que la tabla de multiplicar... 
¿Cuál es tu nombre? Es para saber el nombre de la mujer con la que he soñado esta noche... 
Si fueras mi hada madrina y me concedieras tres deseos, ¿cuáles crees que serían los otros dos? 
Si mis ojos fueran manos, ya me habrías abofeteado. 


Para meterse un poquito con el público... (con cariño y si la situación lo permite)
Cuando fuiste a comprarte esta corbata tuviste que llevarte tres porque no tenían cambio de mil. 
Esta camisa es de diseño: es de los diseñadores Pol y Ester. 
¿Te estás divirtiendo? Pues díselo a tu cara! 
¿No te habrás lavado la cara con cemento? 
¿No has pillado el chiste? Te lo explicaría pero son muchas sílabas... 
"¿De qué localidad eres?" "De Madrid". "No, digo de qué asiento..." 
Tú suspenderías hasta un test de orina... 
Es cierto que un amigo te dijo que tenías que coger el autobús 36 y estuviste cinco horas en la parada esperando que pasaran 35 autobuses? 
Esta camisa está muy de moda.... de hecho ha estado de moda cuatro veces! 
Tú eres de los que piensa que la línea del medio de las carreteras es el carril para bicicletas... 
El otro día rompiste un tambor para ver qué era lo que hacía ruido dentro... 
Esta chaqueta es una chaqueta sport, "es-port" ponerse algo... 
Tú eres de los que no aciertan en qué dirección va un ascensor ni aunque le den dos oportunidades... 
Tú eres de los que hace el amor casi todos los días... casi el lunes, casi el martes, casi el miércoles... 
Salir a un escenario es la segunda sensación más intensa que existe… (tras las risas del público): Parece que no conocen bien la primera. 
Tú eres de los que necesita lentillas para ver el cristas de las gafas! 
Tú eres de los que en casa tiene las ventanas graduadas. 
No te preocupes por ser tan bajito, lo único malo es que eres el último en enterarte cuando llueve. 
A una espectadora: "¿Sabes qué desayunan las vírgenes?" "No, ni idea..." "¡¡¡Picarona!!!" 


Para personas con poco pelo...
Han inventado un nuevo remedio contra la calvicie: se llama pelo! 
Aquí tenemos un hombre tan alto que ha crecido por encima de su pelo. 
Este hombre no es calvo, es que tiene el pelo de color carne. 
Y usted con qué se peina? Con una esponja? 


Para personas con muchos kilos...
Tú hiciste un régimen de dos semanas y perdiste... 15 días. 
Medidas de la señora:90, 60, 60.. y en la otra pierna lo mismo. 
Yo no digo que seas demasiado pesado para tu estatura, pero quizás seas demasiado bajito para tu peso. 
Usted es de los que se cae y no se da cuenta, eh? 
Usted es de los que, si pisa un billete de mil, le sale cambio! 
Usted es de los que, si se mete en un túnel, lo deja reluciente por dentro!

----------

